# Columbia, SC



## Jet (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone live around here? I'd like to find a group to join, or possibly create one.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Charlotte. Moved here from Chicago last year and haven't really met anyone here. It would be cool if we could get a group going somewhere in the Carolinas. We should try to plan a meetup in Charleston some weekend in July or August, maybe that would get a group started. 

Just some ideas: we could all meet up in the parking lot under the Arthur Ravenel Bridge, maybe walk over the bridge, take pics, go to the aquarium, the waterfront park, White Point Gardens, a water taxi.. there's a lot to do there and I'm guessing more people would be willing to make the drive if it's somewhere interesting like Charleston.


----------

